# Fields is gone



## ddavis1120 (Dec 17, 2018)

At least Dan Wolken at USA Today thinks so.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2018)

Any truth to the rumors surrounding him and Taggart having a long phone conversation over the weekend?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 17, 2018)

Bye Felicia....


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 17, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ya...-justin-fields-leaving-georgia-010644331.html


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 17, 2018)

He gone,,,

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...eh_4k_zikWaZqtKIbrMFTseWTyOZSIS5pikV1F87liFTw


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Wish him luck wherever he ends up. He was not going to get much playing time as long as Fromm was there. He was not a Dawg to start with, Dawgs dont quit. Just hope he goes somewhere, that he will not be required to read defenses.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 17, 2018)

I hate to lose a backup QB but let's be honest, that's all he was going to be behind Fromm.  One less distraction.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 17, 2018)

No reason for the NCAA to grant him immediate playing time. He won’t gain a thing.....dumb move.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 17, 2018)

Where do u think he’ll go?


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Just another kid that thought he'd come in as a hotshot and take the position.  He might be better then Fromm someday but that day isn't today.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2018)

DAWgs falling apart


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Inevitable result of a program on a meteoric rise.  Best of luck to Fields, but no exemption.   Eason had to sit out a year, so should Fields.  Kirby should be able to recruit a good QB now selling Fromm is now an upper classman and Fields gone.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 17, 2018)

brownhounds said:


> Where do u think he’ll go?


Maybe Colorado with Mel Tucker or to Auburn or Florida, would be my guess. maybe GT


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 17, 2018)

bullgator said:


> No reason for the NCAA to grant him immediate playing time. He won’t gain a thing.....dumb move.


Basically this. He played in 11-12 games. If they grant a waiver for this they should just do away the the formality of a waiver. It would be meaningless at that point.


----------



## Mike81 (Dec 17, 2018)

No wonder the fake field goal snap wasnt snapped in time.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2018)

If it’s true........... God speed to the young man! Go Dawgs keep chopping!?


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 17, 2018)

I kind of feel like Fromm is the type to stay for his senior season, so maybe that is what influenced Fields to go. nothing is official yet though but we’ll know soon enough


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 17, 2018)

They should let him play day 1 wherever he lands. The NCAA stopping transfers from playing is bull. Those are kids. Let them play while they can.

edit: I believe the NCAA permits blocking players from playing but the head coach of the former team makes the call.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 17, 2018)

Who's next?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2018)

I guess this answers the question of who to play in the sugar bowl


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hmmmm... where oh where are the threads I bookmarked.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

Wonder what this does to Kirby’s pitch to future recruits.  Good for Fromm though, he worked hard to beat the media odds!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 17, 2018)

ddavis1120 said:


> At least Dan Wolken at USA Today thinks so.



Id transfer too if I had taken the snap on the worst call in UGA history.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Wonder what this does to Kirby’s pitch to future recruits.  Good for Fromm though, he worked hard to beat the media odds!



I think the message is, If you dont like competition, dont bother coming here.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> They should let him play day 1 wherever he lands. The NCAA stopping transfers from playing is bull. Those are kids. Let them play while they can.
> 
> edit: I believe the NCAA permits blocking players from playing but the head coach of the former team makes the call.



Totally disagree.  I'm old school.  A scholarship is like a contract.  You default on either one, there should be consequences.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Wonder what this does to Kirby’s pitch to future recruits.  Good for Fromm though, he worked hard to beat the media odds!


I think it benefits GA with recruiting this year and next year for the QB spot. They know Fromm will be gone and the position is open for competition


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

That’s just wrong ^

If he does go, I’d hope Kirby helps him get a waiver, esp after intentionally playing the kid just to use up his Redshirt.  He had no business playing more than four games


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I guess this answers the question of who to play in the sugar bowl


There was never a doubt.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Totally disagree.  I'm old school.  A scholarship is like a contract.  You default on either one, there should be consequences.



Not if someone is in breach of their agreement on your couch.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I think the message is, If you dont like competition, dont bother coming here.



We don’t know what was said in his home.  But who knows.  Contracts should be the same for the players as it is the coaches that are selling themselves and the program.  That’s my only opinion.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> That’s just wrong ^
> 
> If he does go, I’d hope Kirby helps him get a waiver, esp after intentionally playing the kid just to use up his Redshirt.  He had no business playing more than four games



He did not play the kid, just to use up his redshirt. He played the kid to see how he would handle a real game situation.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 17, 2018)

seen this coming a mile away. Fields will do very well where ever he goes, the young man is very good was just not able are really given the the time to prove his talent


Tmpr111 said:


> That’s just wrong ^
> 
> If he does go, I’d hope Kirby helps him get a waiver, esp after intentionally playing the kid just to use up his Redshirt.  He had no business playing more than four games




He played him trying to keep the young man happy if you ask me.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

nickel back said:


> seen this coming a mile away. Fields will do very well where ever he goes, the young man is very good was just not able are really given the the time to prove his talent
> 
> 
> 
> He played him trying to keep the young man happy if you ask me.



You sir, I think are correct.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> He did not play the kid, just to use up his redshirt. He played the kid to see how he would handle a real game situation.



No, he didn’t, if that was the case, he’d a played him in the LSU game when he could’ve been used and helped the team.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> We don’t know what was said in his home.  But who knows.  Contracts should be the same for the players as it is the coaches that are selling themselves and the program.  That’s my only opinion.



I believe CKS is pretty honest with telling players they are gonna have to earn there way on the field. It would be stupid to do otherwise, as he has said publicly from day one, that the kids who compete well in practice will be the ones that play.


----------



## curtisj (Dec 17, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Id transfer too if I had taken the snap on the worst call in UGA history.


From what I’ve heard, Fields screwed up the fake punt. Was supposed to kill the fake when Bama stayed in punt safe, but didn’t. Kirby has been taking the blame. And this is how Fields thanks him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2018)

We should just pay our players as much as Bama does and be done with it.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

curtisj said:


> From what I’ve heard, Fields screwed up the fake punt. Was supposed to kill the fake when Bama stayed in punt safe, but didn’t. Kirby has been taking the blame. And this is how Fields thanks him.



You can’t be serious putting that on the kid?  Cmon man.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

Again, I think the gentleman above is right... Kirby played him trying to keep him happy.  If he wanted to "play him", he'd a played him in the LSU game.  He didn't want the controversy if he played well and/or won though...  I’m sure if he does transfer, more clarity will come out and it’ll be over - everyone moving on


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> No, he didn’t, if that was the case, he’d a played him in the LSU game when he could’ve been used and helped the team.



We dont know that he would have helped the team. What were we gonna do, let him play Defense too. I think in the long term, Fromm became a better QB, because, he knew part of it was on him, and that he had to get better. And get better he did.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We dont know that he would have helped the team. What were we gonna do, let him play Defense too. I think in the long term, Fromm became a better QB, because, he knew part of it was on him, and that he had to get better. And get better he did.



True, he did, but I’m sure that’s when this decision got real for Fields.


----------



## curtisj (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> You can’t be serious putting that on the kid?  Cmon man.


Not my words.  Just repeating what I heard.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 17, 2018)

Fields may have been a great quaterback but he was a redshirt he should have learned more from Fromm and have stayed you never know what could have happened! Just look a Tua in the SECCG, Jalen waited and kept going then got his redemption to shine! Fromm wasn't gonna be able to play with Eason at QB but he got his opportunity and he SHINED and never looked back!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> Fields may have been a great quaterback but he was a redshirt he should have learned more from Fromm and have stayed you never know what could have happened! Just look a Tua in the SECCG, Jalen waited and kept going then got his redemption to shine! Fromm wasn't gonna be able to play with Eason at QB but he got his opportunity and he SHINED and never looked back!



Jalen ONLY waited because he was graduating in December, he’s free to play next year.  Had he transferred, he’d have to sit next year.  Much different scenario than this.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 17, 2018)

curtisj said:


> From what I’ve heard, Fields screwed up the fake punt. Was supposed to kill the fake when Bama stayed in punt safe, but didn’t. Kirby has been taking the blame. And this is how Fields thanks him.


They took too long to snap the ball. It is a quick snap play. Fields as a blocker and Swift was a lineman. Line up and snap before they figure out the personel on the field and it works and Kirby is an evil genius. 

Unfortunately it took 11 seconds to snap the ball and Bama sorted it out in that time. 

The true fault of Kirby wasn't calling the play, it was NOT calling timeout when it took more than 5 seconds to snap the ball.


----------



## curtisj (Dec 17, 2018)

QB is the only position where you just can’t share the load.  But exactly how many Bama QB’s are starting in the NFL?  That’s right...none. Don’t need a 5-Star to win a National Championship


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Jalen ONLY awaited because he was graduating in December, he’s free to play next year.  Had he transferred, he’d have to sit next year.  Much different scenario than this.


The scenario was anything can happen! Fields should have stayed! Nothing is certain and he may stay you never know, if I was Kirby and I wanted him to stay I would give him a chance against Texas and let him start for the 1st half unless Texas is just destroying us and let’s just see what he could do against a ranked team instead of UMASS.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 17, 2018)

curtisj said:


> From what I’ve heard, Fields screwed up the fake punt. Was supposed to kill the fake when Bama stayed in punt safe, but didn’t. Kirby has been taking the blame. And this is how Fields thanks him.


Are you kidding? Watch the post game presser. Kirby threw everyone under the bus. Kirby had the time outs to use had he wanted to.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> The scenario was anything can happen! Fields should have stayed! Nothing is certain and he may stay you never know, if I was Kirby and I wanted him to stay I would give him a chance against Texas and let him start for the 1st half unless Texas is just destroying us and let’s just see what he could do against a ranked team instead of UMASS.



Huh... What if he lights Texas up?  Same scenario Kirby would’ve been in had he been given a chance to light LSU up.  All this is kudos to Fromm.  Dude earned his position like a boss.  Fields is a generational type talent, but Fromm earned to keep his job. End of story.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

Ole Taggart is getting a burger in Tifton right now, headed north with Rudolph guiding his sleigh


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Huh... What if he lights Texas up?  Same scenario Kirby would’ve been in had he been given a chance to light LSU up.  All this is kudos to Fromm.  Dude earned his position like a boss.  Fields is a generational type talent, but Fromm earned to keep his job. End of story.


Correct tough call no matter which way Kirby goes.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> You can’t be serious putting that on the kid?  Cmon man.


???


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

Although if true, UGA prob wanting it to break news now so another QB may sign early on Wednesday... think about the timing.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> They should let him play day 1 wherever he lands. The NCAA stopping transfers from playing is bull. Those are kids. Let them play while they can.
> 
> edit: I believe the NCAA permits blocking players from playing but the head coach of the former team makes the call.



Don't worry Jiminbogart.  You will get your way on this sooner than later.  Somebody will soon sue the NCAA over this issue, and the entitlement based snowflake, unaccountable nature of todays youth will win out in the courts, and there you go.  And what does my couch have to do with this?


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2018)

It was pretty embarrassing the way Fields was used. Fields could have been great or could have been a bust, we'll never know. I still believe it's going to take a QB that can make something out of nothing like a Hurts, Tua, Watson...to get over the bama hump. You can line up and whip almost every team with 5stars until you face a team with just as many as you have. You've got to have that extra and so far we don't have that. We sure don't any trick plays that we can run successfully.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Ole Taggart is getting a burger in Tifton right now, headed north with Rudolph guiding his sleigh


He might wanna pump the brakes for 48 hours unless he’s looking for a class 2 recruiting violation. ??‍


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 17, 2018)

riprap said:


> I still believe it's going to take a QB that can make something out of nothing like a Hurts, Tua, Watson...to get over the bama hump.


Nope. Defense let Bama back in to both those games. Fromm was a stud.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> He might wanna pump the brakes for 48 hours unless he’s looking for a class 2 recruiting violation. ??‍



He and FSU are a wreck, what’s it going to hurt ?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

riprap said:


> It was pretty embarrassing the way Fields was used. Fields could have been great or could have been a bust, we'll never know. I still believe it's going to take a QB that can make something out of nothing like a Hurts, Tua, Watson...to get over the bama hump. You can line up and whip almost every team with 5stars until you face a team with just as many as you have. You've got to have that extra and so far we don't have that. We sure don't any trick plays that we can run successfully.



Gregg McElroy & AJ McCarron won NCs at Bama.  Fromm is not the problem


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2018)

The kid has the right to play wherever he wa ya. No hard feelings from this Dawg. Sucks if it’s true we’ll be one deep at QB. I for one wish him all the best. It’s like making good money at a job but you hate it. Sometimes money isn’t everything.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Just turn all the player into free agents every year, what could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The kid has the right to play wherever he wa ya. No hard feelings from this Dawg. Sucks if it’s true we’ll be one deep at QB. I for one wish him all the best. It’s like making good money at a job but you hate it. Sometimes money isn’t everything.



If you mean he has a right to play anywhere he wants, I agree.  If you mean he has a right to play anywhere he wants next season... can't agree with you.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 17, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> If you mean he has a right to play anywhere he wants, I agree.  If you mean he has a right to play anywhere he wants next season... can't agree with you.



Do you think Kirby has the right to coach anywhere else next year if he wants?


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 17, 2018)

He could go play for CMR


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Do you think Kirby has the right to coach anywhere else next year if he wants?



Whatever his contract says he can do is what I believe he has a right to do .  You have to know this is apples and oranges.  The NCAA sets the rules on student athletes.  Contracts with the university athletic association set the rules for coaches.  Just like there are buyouts for coaches that are terminated, there are stipulations that protect the university if the coach leaves.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> Fields may have been a great quaterback but he was a redshirt he should have learned more from Fromm and have stayed you never know what could have happened! Just look a Tua in the SECCG, Jalen waited and kept going then got his redemption to shine! Fromm wasn't gonna be able to play with Eason at QB but he got his opportunity and he SHINED and never looked back!



Fields would have never went to Georgia, if he knew he was going to be redshirted. I think he plans to go pro after his third year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 17, 2018)

ddavis1120 said:


> At least Dan Wolken at USA Today thinks so.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...fer-georgia-after-freshman-season/2339522002/
> 
> ...



Here's 11Alive news' interview with Dan Wolken in the 1st video followed by Fox 5 Atlanta sports report 2nd video below which includes Aaron Murray discussing the situation at UGA.

With UGA running off good QB recruits, wonder how much more challenging it will be to get the next high rated national QB recruit.



Time = 1:57







> *Justin Fields transfer: USA TODAY's Dan Wolken breaks down what it means for UGA*
> 
> 11Alive






Time = 1:36







> *Aaron Murray weighs in on UGA QB situation*
> 
> Fox 5 Atlanta


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Do you think Kirby has the right to coach anywhere else next year if he wants?



Has nothing to do with the players. The contract between a coach and a school, is one thing the contract between a player and the systems of college football is another. Just think for a minute what College Football could turn into if players were allowed to go to a different school ever year. It would be chaos and would lead to a lot of charges and investigation of cheating. The sitting out one year is a fair exchange if a player thinks he can improve his lot somewhere else.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Here's 11Alive news' interview with Dan Wolken in the 1st video followed by Fox 5 Atlanta sports report 2nd video below which includes Aaron Murray discussing the situation at UGA.
> 
> With UGA running off good QB recruits, wonder how much more challenging it will be to get the next high rated national QB recruit.
> 
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

And what good reruit has Georgia run off?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

People are making this about a 100 times more important than it is. He could not crack the starting line up, because he could not read defenses, and he left. There will be plenty standing in line to take his place.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> And what good reruit has Georgia run off?



you beat me to it KY.  ''With UGA running off good QB recruits''.  What a joke.  The only one running off good recruits is Jake Fromm.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 18, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> People are making this about a 100 times more important than it is. He could not crack the starting line up, because he could not read defenses, and he left. There will be plenty standing in line to take his place.



He wasn’t given a chance to play because Fromm was too consistent.  None of us saw enough in games to state he could do this or couldn’t do that.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 18, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Has nothing to do with the players. The contract between a coach and a school, is one thing the contract between a player and the systems of college football is another. Just think for a minute what College Football could turn into if players were allowed to go to a different school ever year. It would be chaos and would lead to a lot of charges and investigation of cheating. The sitting out one year is a fair exchange if a player thinks he can improve his lot somewhere else.



It’ll change soon, but it needs to be modified and have boundaries, not something that can turn into a scenario like you described.  Some of these coaches could handle it better too.  We don’t hear about the stories where these coaches and the programs waive guys or pull their offers bc they’ve found someone healthier or better, no, we don’t talk about that part.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 18, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> And what good reruit has Georgia run off?



UGA QB competition is too good & too much for Eason & Fields to get 1st string playing time so they try to find weaker QB situations they think they have a better chance to win at other colleges.

Wonder if Jake Fromm's younger brother playing QB in high school will ever come to UGA to play???  Saw Dylan Fromm on local metro Atlanta TV sports news video clips this past weekend playing QB at Warner Robbins HS who is committed to playing football at Mercer.

Interesting to see Dylan's twin brother Tyler (6-4, 220-pound) playing Tight End & Wide Receiver is committed to Auburn.

Wonder if Fields will be allowed to be in uniform at the bowl game???



https://www.ajc.com/sports/jake-fro...her-commitment-mercer/lxCAgnpJSdS9igMqwy3RVK/

*Jake Fromm congratulates brother on commitment to Mercer*



> Warner Robins High School’s Dylan Fromm committed to play football at Mercer Thursday, earning a congratulatory tweet from his older brother and Georgia quarterback, Jake.





> younger Fromm, an unranked 6-foot, 200 pound recruit, also has earned offers from South Alabama and Pennsylvania





> Tyler Fromm, the twin brother of Dylan, committed to Auburn on May 4 after receiving offers from Colorado State, Florida, Louisville, LSU, Ole Miss and South Carolina among others.





https://usatodayhss.com/2018/jake-f...arner-robins-ga-knock-out-super-25-no-13-rome

*Jake Fromm's twin brothers help Warner Robins (Ga.) knock out Super 25 No. 13 Rome*



> Warner Robins quarterback Dylan Fromm, a senior who is committed to Mercer, passed for four touchdowns, including one to his twin brother, tight end Tyler Fromm, an Auburn commit. That set Warner Robins up for their final push, with 10 fourth quarter points padding a narrow advantage and ending the Wolves’ undefeated reign.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 18, 2018)

https://www.si.com/college-football/2018/12/18/justin-fields-transfer-news-georgia-bulldogs


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 18, 2018)

curtisj said:


> Not my words.  Just repeating what I heard.


Kirby could have called timeout himself if he didn't like it.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 18, 2018)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/justin-fields-video-frustrated-georgia-football

To those who said he wasn’t going anywhere ?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 18, 2018)

When Fields falls back to JUCO to re-qualify you people will figure it out.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

Much ado about nothing,


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 18, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Don't worry Jiminbogart.  You will get your way on this sooner than later.  Somebody will soon sue the NCAA over this issue, and the entitlement based snowflake, unaccountable nature of todays youth will win out in the courts, and there you go.  And what does my couch have to do with this?


I was wondering the same thing about your couch. Figured you got it from rooms to go and was under contract for 84 months interest free


----------



## bullgator (Dec 18, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> They should let him play day 1 wherever he lands. The NCAA stopping transfers from playing is bull. Those are kids. Let them play while they can.
> 
> edit: I believe the NCAA permits blocking players from playing but the head coach of the former team makes the call.


If I’m not mistaken, the NCAA decides if he sits a year. The team can block him from transferring to another school in the conference or state.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 18, 2018)

Fromm has now beat out two #1 rated QBs in two years.......quite an accomplishment on it’s own.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Fromm has now beat out two #1 rated QBs in two years.......quite an accomplishment on it’s own.


^^THIS^^!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 18, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Totally disagree.  I'm old school.  A scholarship is like a contract.  You default on either one, there should be consequences.



I do not disagree.

That being said, if I was a top recruit it would be in my contract that we could part ways if either party decided too. I do not think the NCAA would allow that though. 
The NCAA has their foot on the neck of recruits. That is a monopolized money making machine with no accountability that churns through kids that are hoping to go pro. 
I'd like to see players get paid.


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 18, 2018)

Players do get paid..........................
As in free education.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

1982ace said:


> Players do get paid..........................
> As in free education.




Oh please.. The Universities get more $$$$ from them then the players get in return.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 18, 2018)

Really wish he would stay.  He would get his turn.  He would have a firm grasp on the system and have the respect of his teammates when he took the helm.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 18, 2018)

I have only two comments...

Paying college athletes in the form of a cash paycheck is a slippery slope....I can't even begin to imagine the logistics of how it might work. Nor what it would do to the sport of college football.

Secondly, all you Georgia fans are saying that Fields leaving is "no big deal". Sure seemed like you thought it was a BIG deal when this 5-star originally signed on with Kirby...I still remember all the whooping and hollering in this forum.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh please.. The Universities get more $$$$ from them then the players get in return.


Total **...Free education is a huge plus, BUT the real deal is this:  unprecedented exposure to Pro scouts, Tv = $$$, world class coaching, prep, training...put a & amount on THAT.
unlike basketball and possibly baseball...NO HS player is ready for the NFL, physically, mentally or emotionally...heck over 50% aren't ready when they come out.
quit whining, kid chose to take his chances as an athlete...he needs to pay the price.
If the NFL wants to set up a farm system, let them...but WHY would they? They've got the best FREE system in place already.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I was wondering the same thing about your couch. Figured you got it from rooms to go and was under contract for 84 months interest free



Yes...and now I want out of my contract.  I saw one I like better at the Dump so I don't think I should have to pay Rooms to Go anymore?  By the way, the latest is Fields is going to tOSU.  Now, me and you are going to have something new to argue about.?


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/justin-fields-video-frustrated-georgia-football
> 
> To those who said he wasn’t going anywhere ?


It makes as much sense now as it did then. 

IE-None.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh please.. The Universities get more $$$$ from them then the players get in return.


And that money supports the rest of the athletic department that operates in the red on a yearly basis.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2018)

DannyW said:


> I have only two comments...
> 
> Paying college athletes in the form of a cash paycheck is a slippery slope....I can't even begin to imagine the logistics of how it might work. Nor what it would do to the sport of college football.
> 
> Secondly, all you Georgia fans are saying that Fields leaving is "no big deal". Sure seemed like you thought it was a BIG deal when this 5-star originally signed on with Kirby...I still remember all the whooping and hollering in this forum.




Yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

DannyW said:


> Paying college athletes in the form of a cash paycheck is a slippery slope.....




Auburn has been doing it for years!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

DannyW said:


> Secondly, all you Georgia fans are saying that Fields leaving is "no big deal". Sure seemed like you thought it was a BIG deal when this 5-star originally signed on with Kirby...I still remember all the whooping and hollering in this forum.



You're right, it's not a big deal. Teams don't win championships on the back of one player. If Fields leaves he opens up a scholarship slot for another QB recruit. CKS will reload and keep on choppin'. Fields would be wise to hang around in a top college football program, learn and wait for his chance to start, or better yet out compete Fromm for the starting slot.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn has been doing it for years!


So you wanna model all of CFB after that one dumpster fire?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> So you wanna model all of CFB after that one dumpster fire?




No.. I want to use the Bama format of paying players..


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh please.. The Universities get more $$$$ from them then the players get in return.



The NFL should start a developmental B team league. Problem solved and we again have student athletes.


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 18, 2018)

elfiii said:


> You're right, it's not a big deal. Teams don't win championships on the back of one player. If Fields leaves he opens up a scholarship slot for another QB recruit. CKS will reload and keep on choppin'. Fields would be wise to hang around in a top college football program, learn and wait for his chance to start, or better yet out compete Fromm for the starting slot.



Bingo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

Howard Roark said:


> The NFL should start a developmental B team league.




They already did.. It's called the Big10..


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

DannyW said:


> I have only two comments...
> 
> Paying college athletes in the form of a cash paycheck is a slippery slope....I can't even begin to imagine the logistics of how it might work. Nor what it would do to the sport of college football.
> 
> Already happening in all schools in the power 5 conferences since 2015.  They all pay a stipend of $2000 to $5000 and is different at each school.  And it is working just fine.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 18, 2018)

Whether he got beat out fair and square, or wasn’t given a chance to prove (my vote), he only gets to play college once.  Cant blame the kid!  The facts we know are, we don’t know what was promised to the kid, BUT WE DO know he didn’t get the 2nd half chance TUA got (against UGA), when LSU was wearing that the hiney out this year.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> We should just pay our players as much as Bama does and be done with it.


Being a Bama fan, I will say that it helps to have a good backup. I know of two games off the top of my head that we wouldn't have won without one. I opened it up. Now come on with the but, but, but, we're coming for Bama! Just wait! Ya'll see!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> BUT WE DO know he didn’t get the 2nd half chance TUA got (against UGA), when LSU was wearing that the hiney out this year.



He didn't get the second half chance because Fromm wasn't hurt and CKS didn't think Fields was ready to handle that kind of pressure and I'm pretty sure CKS has better knowledge of Fields capabilities than anybody in this forum or over at 24/7 Sports or ESPN. But I'm just guessing there.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 18, 2018)

Everybody wants Bama....till they get them...

roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Everybody wants Bama....till they get them...
> 
> roll tide



That's some fine alternate universe you're living in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Being a Bama fan, I will say that it helps to have a good backup. I know of two games off the top of my head that we wouldn't have won without one. I opened it up. Now come on with the but, but, but, we're coming for Bama! Just wait! Ya'll see!



And that's why I want to use the same Bama payer payout platform.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 18, 2018)

He’ll love Tally.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 18, 2018)

I get it. Fromn had a bad game at LSU. Is it just me, or does anybody else think a lot more went wrong at LSU than Fromn.

Myself, it looked at LSU kinda like the 4th quarter in the SEC Championship game, Fromn looked to me like he was running for his life from the defense.

jus say'n


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Dec 18, 2018)

Arrow3 said:


> Just another kid that thought he'd come in as a hotshot and take the position.  He might be better then Fromm someday but that day isn't today.



That is at all levels today. I coach middle school..yeah an big difference but...they come here as a hot shot from lower programs...and they are not as good as they or their parents think they are...don't play much, parents complain, kids get mad and quit. 

Then the middle school hot shots go to high school and the same thing happens. They realize to stay competitive, it takes work. Some kids are willing to work and wait their turn, most want instant gratification with out putting in the work needed.
 They feel like they should always be the "big fish" when in all reality, the "big fish" have worked hard to be where they are at. I have seen many athletes get to high school and quit playing because (and they told me this) it was "too hard" or "too much work" to be on the team and "not start".

As Arrow said, Fields might be better than Fromm someday, but not today. He could work his butt off to get better than Fromm, but the way Fromm is, he would just work even harder to stay on top!  I guess Fields was not up to the challenge !


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 18, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He didn't get the second half chance because Fromm wasn't hurt and CKS didn't think Fields was ready to handle that kind of pressure and I'm pretty sure CKS has better knowledge of Fields capabilities than anybody in this forum or over at 24/7 Sports or ESPN. But I'm just guessing there.


I think you are right but I also think it was Chaney calling plays that really hurt Georgia this year like the 7 times we were at the goal line and couldn't get in.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He didn't get the second half chance because Fromm wasn't hurt and CKS didn't think Fields was ready to handle that kind of pressure and I'm pretty sure CKS has better knowledge of Fields capabilities than anybody in this forum or over at 24/7 Sports or ESPN. But I'm just guessing there.



They are pretty smart Lee. Most of them can read our minds and over half of them can speak about the way we should feel. They know more about Georgia football and it's fans than we ever thought about knowing, and none of them have anything to worry about other than us.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Everybody wants Bama....till they get them...
> 
> roll tide



Personally, if I had to be a Bama thread, I had just soon never watch another Football fan. I despise crowded band wagons.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> I get it. Fromn had a bad game at LSU. Is it just me, or does anybody else think a lot more went wrong at LSU than Fromn.
> 
> Myself, it looked at LSU kinda like the 4th quarter in the SEC Championship game, Fromn looked to me like he was running for his life from the defense.
> 
> jus say'n



36-16. Fromm was not responsible for LSU's 36 points. He wasn't even on the playing field when they scored them.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> They are pretty smart Lee. Most of them can read our minds and over half of them can speak about the way we should feel. They know more about Georgia football and it's fans than we ever thought about knowing, and none of them have anything to worry about other than us.



If these "experts" actually knew anything about college football they would be on the sidelines on Saturday afternoons actually coaching a real college football team. For those way up high in the cheap seats that can't hear the PA system clearly, fantasy football isn't real football.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 18, 2018)

"36-16. Fromm was not responsible for LSU's 36 points. He wasn't even on the playing field when they scored them "

an Ole ball coach I used to play for and that was a long, long time ago said..

." it' ain't what you score son, it's what you give"

same one told me that the game of football is won and lost in the line of scrimmage...

he said to me ..." son, that wasn't holding, that was offensive tackle'n"....

I became the master of it.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 18, 2018)

1982ace said:


> Players do get paid..........................
> As in free education.


This. Some of y'all talk like all these kids are going to play pro football. I've posted this before. Only about 1% of college football players get a pro contract. Less than that actually have a career. $20,000 - $40,000 a year in tuition is pretty good pay for an 18 year old kid


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> No.. I want to use the Bama format of paying players..


I think Kirby is already using it and has doubled down. Now he has 5* stepping all over each other and doesn't know how to keep them all happy.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 18, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> This. Some of y'all talk like all these kids are going to play pro football. I've posted this before. Only about 1% of college football players get a pro contract. Less than that actually have a career. $20,000 - $40,000 a year in tuition is pretty good pay for an 18 year old kid


I agree. I would be willing to bet that when you total all of the benefits these guys get from meals ( not the regular student meal plan), access to doctors, trainers etc., room and board, books and tuition, clothing and so on, you are talking about 60k to 75k a year.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 18, 2018)

It drives me crazy that they wont announce where he is going.  If anybody leaves a big time position, they don't leave without knowing where they're going.....

So why not tell us?  Does anybody have a clue?  or, is he waiting on an offer?


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> I agree. I would be willing to bet that when you total all of the benefits these guys get from meals ( not the regular student meal plan), access to doctors, trainers etc., room and board, books and tuition, clothing and so on, you are talking about 60k to 75k a year.


Probably closer to 60k a semester!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> I think Kirby is already using it and has doubled down. Now he has 5* stepping all over each other and doesn't know how to keep them all happy.




I'm ok with that..


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

brownhounds said:


> It drives me crazy that they wont announce where he is going.  If anybody leaves a big time position, they don't leave without knowing where they're going.....
> 
> So why not tell us?  Does anybody have a clue?  or, is he waiting on an offer?


Technically he has requested to be put in the transfer database. Then there is a 48 hour window AFTER he is officially put on the list before teams can actually contact him. If it comes out that he has talked to other schools before he was placed in the database OR before the 48 hour window, it is a Class 2 NCAA violation. Which is a pretty big deal.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm ok with that..


great problem to have for sure.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> This. Some of y'all talk like all these kids are going to play pro football. I've posted this before. Only about 1% of college football players get a pro contract. Less than that actually have a career. $20,000 - $40,000 a year in tuition is pretty good pay for an 18 year old kid



All the more reason to hold them to the deal they made.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> great problem to have for sure.




No complaints from me! This is Kirby's team, I'm just here to watch! And I'm really liking what I'm seeing!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

elfiii said:


> All the more reason to hold them to the deal they made.




Nope. We don't need that bum. If he's not a Dawg yet, let him move on!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

brownhounds said:


> It drives me crazy that they wont announce where he is going.  If anybody leaves a big time position, they don't leave without knowing where they're going.....
> 
> So why not tell us?  Does anybody have a clue?  or, is he waiting on an offer?



Two theories . 1. Maybe he is trying to get some feedback on how likely the NCAA is to to grant him the "sit out a year waiver" if it is true he is going to ask for that. 2).  Wants to know what Haskins is going to do before he commits.  So if he gets the waiver, but Haskins stays, I don't see him transferring to tOSU. If he doesn't get the waiver, I do see him at OSU a year from now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 18, 2018)

Good timing for Fields to get this in the media between the last game & the bowl game to help ramp up the bidding & recruiting wars between the schools.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Good timing for Fields to get this in the media between the last game & the bowl game to help ramp up the bidding & recruiting wars between the schools.



He's not smart enough to know it's good timing. Wonder who's helping him out with all this?


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 18, 2018)

If he goes to Oklahoma, it would be just like any team out of Georgia to play them in the championship game and lose. (Big IF)  I hope not, but I can see it coming.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> He's not smart enough to know it's good timing. Wonder who's helping him out with all this?



The lawyer.


----------



## Duff (Dec 18, 2018)

I don’t blame him. Any kid that is the #1 recruit in the nation has the NFL on their mind. What if it was your kid? Would you want him to sit on the bench for 3 years? That’s also 3 years for CKS to bring in another hotshot # 1 QB that could possibly beat him out after Fromm leaves. As someone else said, you only have one chance to play college ball. 

He and his family’s decision could be the difference in millions of dollars. I’m sure that’s the way they see it anyway. How could you blame them?

For those saying he signed a contract —horse hockey. Do you think he would have signed with UGA if it was written in stone that he couldn’t transfer?

CKS went after Fields knowing this exact situation could play out. He tried to give him enough playing time to keep him around, but it wasn’t in the cards. 

Do I wish he would stay?  Heck yeah 

Do I blame him?  Heck no

Best of luck to him.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 18, 2018)

Howard Roark said:


> The NFL should start a developmental B team league. Problem solved and we again have student athletes.


why would they???
multi-million dollar expense...they've got their farm system right now at zero expense, best system possible for the pro franchises...and FREE


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 18, 2018)

Fields has entered the NCAA transfer database so he is GONE.  Wish him well but won't miss his Dad's drama or the coaches bending over backwards trying to give him snaps.  I would suggest he go somewhere that doesn't have a serviceable quarterback or this might not be his last transfer.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

Good luck and good by, we will be fine. You showed us your class, by not waiting until the bowl game was over. Does this sound like somebody, that will ever care about anyone other than himself. He had coaches, players and fans pulling for him, so this is the way he shows his gratitude we get. Feel sorry for whoever ends up with him, if they dont guarantee him the starting job upon his signature.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2018)

Fields will be courted like he’s never seen. He’s got some growing up to do and lots of learning. I think he’s capable. The only thing in all of this I can’t stand is the race card being thrown. Good lord I’m sick of it!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 18, 2018)

Of course the race card has been played already.  On Dawgnation's Facebook page, blacks are saying he didn't get the starting job because he was black.  They are also accusing anyone who didn't think Fromm had earned the starting job of being a racist.  Fromm led UGA to back to back SEC Championship games and almost back to back final 4s, yet they think he hasn't earned the job and only was the starter because of racism.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 18, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Two theories . 1. Maybe he is trying to get some feedback on how likely the NCAA is to to grant him the "sit out a year waiver" if it is true he is going to ask for that. 2).  Wants to know what Haskins is going to do before he commits.  So if he gets the waiver, but Haskins stays, I don't see him transferring to tOSU. If he doesn't get the waiver, I do see him at OSU a year from now.


Nope. We've got another all big10 QB waiting for his chance.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 18, 2018)

He’s going to wait to see what these grad transfers and juniors do before deciding. I think UGA leaked it so qb recruits would potentially sign tomorrow.


----------



## Mike81 (Dec 18, 2018)

So since he is on the transfer list, does he continue to practice with the team?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 18, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Nope. We've got another all big10 QB waiting for his chance.



If he is considering transferring to OSU, and most of the articles seem to point to that, I guarantee you Fields is weighing the possible waiver and what Haskins will do in that decision.  If you are saying OSU isn't interested in Fields, because they already have their QB of the future, that may be.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 18, 2018)

He’s been added to the transfer portal


----------



## Duff (Dec 18, 2018)

Duff said:


> I don’t blame him. Any kid that is the #1 recruit in the nation has the NFL on their mind. What if it was your kid? Would you want him to sit on the bench for 3 years? That’s also 3 years for CKS to bring in another hotshot # 1 QB that could possibly beat him out after Fromm leaves. As someone else said, you only have one chance to play college ball.
> 
> He and his family’s decision could be the difference in millions of dollars. I’m sure that’s the way they see it anyway. How could you blame them?
> 
> ...




If the race card has been played, as some suggest, forget what I said. 

BYE!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 21, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Two theories . 1. Maybe he is trying to get some feedback on how likely the NCAA is to to grant him the "sit out a year waiver" if it is true he is going to ask for that. 2).  Wants to know what Haskins is going to do before he commits.  So if he gets the waiver, but Haskins stays, I don't see him transferring to tOSU. If he doesn't get the waiver, I do see him at OSU a year from now.


This is how I see it. Snook says there's no chance of Haskins staying though. He'll still have to beat out Tate martell. That won't be easy


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 21, 2018)

I’d bet he’s going where he’s been told he’s the starter day one at this point - much different conversation than when coming in as a freshman.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 21, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I’d bet he’s going where he’s been told he’s the starter day one at this point - much different conversation than when coming in as a freshman.


But he will be learning the play book and such


----------



## DannyW (Dec 21, 2018)

Duff said:


> If the race card has been played, as some suggest, forget what I said.
> 
> BYE!



I have heard several times on here that he is playing the race card. But has he actually done that? Can anyone provide a link to an interview where he is claiming racism even as a secondary reason for transferring?

Maybe he has, but I have not heard it firsthand.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2018)

DannyW said:


> I have heard several times on here that he is playing the race card. But has he actually done that? Can anyone provide a link to an interview where he is claiming racism even as a secondary reason for transferring?
> 
> Maybe he has, but I have not heard it firsthand.



I have not. It was the writer from USA today, that threw that out there right before signing day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Everybody wants Bama....till they get them...
> 
> roll tide



Almost.... Everybody...


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 9, 2019)

Do we know what else happened or is out there outside of the racial slur at the game that they could be fighting for on his transfer waiver?  His lawyer says if anyone on social media knew the whole story, they'd understand.  Can one of you Chip Tower cousins fill us in?

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...ncaa-immediate-eligibility-according-attorney


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Do we know what else happened or is out there outside of the racial slur at the game that they could be fighting for on his transfer waiver?  His lawyer says if anyone on social media knew the whole story, they'd understand.  Can one of you Chip Tower cousins fill us in?
> 
> http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...ncaa-immediate-eligibility-according-attorney





> Speculation about Fields' case for the waiver has centered around an incident last September when a member of the school's baseball team referred to Fields repeatedly with a racial slur during one of Georgia's home football games.



Lame excuse for a waiver. I've been called much worse by my friends and they were serious about it.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Lame excuse for a waiver. I've been called much worse by my friends and they were serious about it.




Yea I was referring to what they say we don’t know.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 9, 2019)

Someone on twitter said his sister was a better athlete than he was .


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Yea I was referring to what they say we don’t know.



That's the problem. There's too much secrecy these days. That's so they can hide the truth.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Lame excuse for a waiver. I've been called much worse by my friends and they were serious about it.


I'm glad he didn't go to Fsu.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm glad he didn't go to Fsu.



I’m not going go that far just yet.  We’ve got Francois another year now.  Which to his defense, who knows how good he could be with a line.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> I’m not going go that far just yet.  We’ve got Francois another year now.  Which to his defense, who knows how good he could be with a line.



I'm still glad we dont have Fields. We need a dadgum leader in that position. I wish Frenchy had transferred and we could pick up a serviceable transfer to back up Blackmon if anything were to happen. He's been much more of a leader to that team than Francois ever has.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm still glad we dont have Fields. We need a dadgum leader in that position. I wish Frenchy had transferred and we could pick up a serviceable transfer to back up Blackmon if anything were to happen. He's been much more of a leader to that team than Francois ever has.



Yea I can't see Blackman staying for another rodeo now, surely Francois was told he'd start or he would've transferred out.  But who knows...…...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Yea I can't see Blackman staying for another rodeo now, surely Francois was told he'd start or he would've transferred out.  But who knows...…...



Its a mess ???


----------



## bullgator (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Lame excuse for a waiver. I've been called much worse by my friends and they were serious about it.


And he wanted to stick around for the bowl game. Couldn’t have been that traumatized.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 9, 2019)

DannyW said:


> I have heard several times on here that he is playing the race card. But has he actually done that? Can anyone provide a link to an interview where he is claiming racism even as a secondary reason for transferring?
> 
> Maybe he has, but I have not heard it firsthand.


His lawyer has confirmed that’s their tactic.


----------



## DannyW (Jan 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> His lawyer has confirmed that’s their tactic.



Yes, I read that today myself. I have mixed emotions about the tactic because he is not so much playing the race card, as I define it, because he was actually called a racial slur,,,if the news reports are correct.

Anyway, his lawyer confirmed he is using racism, real or imagined, as a basis to ask the NCAA to waive the normal one-year deferment period after a transfer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2019)

If the waiver is granted, it will start us down the road to Pandemonium. People will just reopen there recruiting when they please.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If the waiver is granted, it will start us down the road to Pandemonium. People will just reopen there recruiting when they please.



We're headed there anyway Charlie. We will both live to see the day when everybody finally admits college football is nothing but a farm club system for the pros. You and I both will have stopped giving a hoot about college football before that happens.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 10, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> This is how I see it. Snook says there's no chance of Haskins staying though. He'll still have to beat out Tate martell. That won't be easy


Well, you better hope he’s good enough to beat Martell because I just read that Ol Tate is in the transfer portal.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> We're headed there anyway Charlie. We will both live to see the day when everybody finally admits college football is nothing but a farm club system for the pros. You and I both will have stopped giving a hoot about college football before that happens.



Kinda like we did about the place they are going to after college.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 8, 2019)

And Fields is clear to play in 2019.  The NCAA basically has no rules.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 8, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> And Fields is clear to play in 2019.  The NCAA basically has no rules.



So now it's pandemonium. Before it's over players will be eligible to switch teams at half time.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 8, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> And Fields is clear to play in 2019.  The NCAA basically has no rules.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 8, 2019)

Now you dawg fans will get to see just how good Justin is


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Now you dawg fans will get to see just how good Justin is



Oh we knew he was good. He was just not ready for the offense that CKS and company use. They knew that when to recruited him, might have been to keep him away from other SEC Teams, might have been they thought they could bring him along gradually, might have been their ego in being able to get the #1 QB in the country, but most of us knew as we watched the season develop that it was never going to work.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2019)

He will do great at OSU, their is such a thing however as a bad fit, and I think that was the case at UGA.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 8, 2019)

I’m in awe he got to transfer and play, primarily bc his sister is still on the softball team.  Must’ve really hurt the family.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 8, 2019)

It’s going to hit the fan if they deny martell’s request to play immediately at Miami.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 8, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> And Fields is clear to play in 2019.  The NCAA basically has no rules.



The fire has been lit and it wont be long before NCAA football is fully engulfed


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He will do great at OSU, their is such a thing however as a bad fit, and I think that was the case at UGA.


.          I agree with you. Ole urban loved those QB's who are willing to run the ball. Maybe Day can develop him into a great QB.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 8, 2019)

Might as well go ahead and put a rule out there player has to stay with a school for 1 year then eligible for transfer. But limited to 2 transfers. Kinda a free agent market. I don’t hate it but that’s what it’s gonna come to.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 8, 2019)

Why couldn't Eason start immediately at Washington if Fields can start day one?


----------



## trad bow (Feb 8, 2019)

Ones white who can’t be discriminated against and one who is black and can be for any cause.


----------



## antharper (Feb 8, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Ones white who can’t be discriminated against and one who is black and can be for any cause.


Took the words out of mouth !


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 8, 2019)

We could very well face Ok and Hurts or Tosu and Fields in next years playoffs. Hope each of our 11 defenders get a nice clean lick in on JF.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2019)

No one should be surprised


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 8, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Ones white who can’t be discriminated against and one who is black and can be for any cause.



My answer was a bit facetious.  Too scared to stay at UGA because of evil racists, but it is perfectly safe for his sister.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 8, 2019)

NCAA is a joke.


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 8, 2019)

If he starts every game, my guess is he'll be finishing the season injured because he runs too much.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> NCAA is a joke.


 Some Buckeye has deep pockets.


Now that college ball is going the route of the NFL how many will continue to support it?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 9, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Why couldn't Eason start immediately at Washington if Fields can start day one?


Eason forgot his white privilege.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 9, 2019)

My fear is this will lead to a real decline in college athletics because the NCAA has basically abdicated their governing power.  This may very well lead college sports to becoming the wild west.  Granted I was never a fan of the NCAA playing favorites but at least there was a semblance of rules and regulations with consequences. 

Honestly, if someone doesn't get their arms around this I can see programs going back to the days of SMU and the southwest conference.  Boosters with big money trying to buy a championship at their alma mater no matter the cost.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 9, 2019)

Saw this coming a mile away and won a bet off it. In 5 more years I wont even be watching college football. Quit the NFL years ago. People used to like college because it was everything that the NFL wasnt so, it took some bright minds to steer us towards being just like it. Do you think that as recently as the 90s that a good player at an SEC would've transferred to a rival for his senior year? And forget earning a starting spot in practice. You already earned it in high school!


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 9, 2019)

And as much as I dont care for Martell I was pulling for him to beat out Fields. We saw how quickly he backed off his trash talk and bolted for the U.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 9, 2019)

I'mconfused. How can Fields be a victim of the same college that endorsed Stacey Abrams?! ??


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 9, 2019)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Saw this coming a mile away and won a bet off it. In 5 more years I wont even be watching college football. Quit the NFL years ago. People used to like college because it was everything that the NFL wasnt so, it took some bright minds to steer us towards being just like it. Do you think that as recently as the 90s that a good player at an SEC would've transferred to a rival for his senior year? And forget earning a starting spot in practice. You already earned it in high school!


High school kids are moving(transferring) also.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2019)

Fields issued a statement that basically backs up from the reasons for his leaving.  It's was obviously a ploy.  I predicted he would get this, but only because I know that the NCAA has become a liberal mess!


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 10, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> If he starts every game, my guess is he'll be finishing the season injured because he runs too much.



He took some hard hits to the head this year.  MTSU and a couple of other games, he got up like he got his bell rung.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 11, 2019)

Welcome to the age of College Free Agency.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> He took some hard hits to the head this year.  MTSU and a couple of other games, he got up like he got his bell rung.



No kidding! For as little playing time as he got, there were quite a few times he came out after getting popped.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 12, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'mconfused. How can Fields be a victim of the same college that endorsed Stacey Abrams?! ??



Its quickly becoming the new Morehouse College


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2019)

At least it aint Crab Leg U.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> At least it aint Crab Leg U.


I'd much rather see another crab leg U as opposed to Morehouse


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 12, 2019)

What's really interesting is the fact that if the Falcons came out in support of Abrams yall would be ready to boycott.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> What's really interesting is the fact that if the Falcons came out in support of Abrams yall would be ready to boycott.


I boycotted the falcons cause they suck


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2019)

Who are these Falcons you speak of?.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2019)

Show me a conservative college and I will shoe you Liberty U, or Oral Roberts. For anyone to think they have a conservative college campus it total folly. That shipped sailed several years ago and every team is the SEC and FSU was on it. Surely yall can come up with something better than that. On the other hand, I doubt you can, or you would have never introduced something like that into the conversation to start with. Jealousy makes peeps do weird things.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 12, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> I boycotted the falcons cause they suck



How long did you boycott the Dogs?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> How long did you boycott the Dogs?


The dawgs would beat the falcons


----------



## riprap (Feb 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'd much rather see another crab leg U as opposed to Morehouse


What's wrong with Morehouse?


----------



## riprap (Feb 12, 2019)

I thought I was watching Morehouse when I saw the poor coaching and odd uniform colors on the fsu sidelines this year. At least y'all can have a good band.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 12, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> The dawgs would beat the falcons


??????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> I thought I was watching Morehouse when I saw the poor coaching and odd uniform colors on the fsu sidelines this year. At least y'all can have a good band.



I saw lots of poor coaching this year. But nothing tops the "Fake Punt" in the Sec Championship.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I saw lots of poor coaching this year. But nothing tops the "Fake Punt" in the Sec Championship.



Actually the fake punt was bad only because the team did not execute it. The play was based on a 3 second snap. The receiver was not covered, and contrary to the popular belief, that Bama recognized it as soon as Fields came in. they did not notice it until 10 seconds into a snap, that ended up being 12 seconds longer that what was designed and called. CKS is pretty good, but he cant go on the field, snap the ball, and throw the pass. It is not worse than Saban trying a million yard FG against Auburn that got ran back for a TD that cost them a game they should have won. Just because 18 year old kids mess up, dont make it a bad decision.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Actually the fake punt was bad only because the team did not execute it. The play was based on a 3 second snap. The receiver was not covered, and contrary to the popular belief, that Bama recognized it as soon as Fields came in. they did not notice it until 10 seconds into a snap, that ended up being 12 seconds longer that what was designed and called. CKS is pretty good, but he cant go on the field, snap the ball, and throw the pass. It is not worse than Saban trying a million yard FG against Auburn that got ran back for a TD that cost them a game they should have won. Just because 18 year old kids mess up, dont make it a bad decision.




It was a bad call that gave the game to Bama. Not only was it a bad call to go for it, it was equally bad that he used Fields (the backup qb that couldnt react or read defenses) to execute it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 13, 2019)

If any of y'all think for a minute that your favorite university (minus the likes of Liberty or Oral Roberts) would welcome a politician like Trump to their campus with open arms, you're nuts.   Every one of your favorite colleges who put sports out as a big business welcome the socialist likes of folks like Abrams with open arms.    Troof


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2019)

You're tied up in the SEC championship and Bama has all the momentum. Your defense hasnt come close to stopping a red hot Jalen Hurts. Let's risk giving them the ball at midfield by attempting a fake punt on 4th and 11 with your mvp on the sideline.....


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It was a bad call that gave the game to Bama. Not only was it a bad call to go for it, it was equally bad that he used Fields (the backup qb that couldnt react or read defenses) to execute it.



You are such a good coach, perhaps you need to get off of this forum, get to Tallahassee and coach them Seminoles!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> You are such a good coach, perhaps you need to get off of this forum, get to Tallahassee and coach them Seminoles!



You dont have to be a coach to know that was a mistake. ???


----------



## riprap (Feb 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I saw lots of poor coaching this year. But nothing tops the "Fake Punt" in the Sec Championship.


When you're getting blown out or playing in meaningless games those calls don't get much coverage.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2019)

Yall might as well face it. Your own fans could see it was a bone headed call.


Well most of ya


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're tied up in the SEC championship and Bama has all the momentum. Your defense hasnt come close to stopping a red hot Jalen Hurts. Let's risk giving them the ball at midfield by attempting a fake punt on 4th and 11 with your mvp on the sideline.....



If it had been run as it was designed too, he would have been called a genius. I did not like the play at all. But he got them there and I will defer to his judgement. To say it was a the worse play in history is worse than boneheaded, it is ridiculous. I know you are kidding some of the others dont.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If it had been run as it was designed too, he would have been called a genius. I did not like the play at all. But he got them there and I will defer to his judgement. To say it was a the worse play in history is worse than boneheaded, it is ridiculous. I know you are kidding some of the others dont.



I dont think it was the worst play in history but it's definitely Kirby's pooch kick.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Actually the fake punt was bad only because the team did not execute it. The play was based on a 3 second snap. The receiver was not covered, and contrary to the popular belief, that Bama recognized it as soon as Fields came in. they did not notice it until 10 seconds into a snap, that ended up being 12 seconds longer that what was designed and called. CKS is pretty good, but he cant go on the field, snap the ball, and throw the pass. It is not worse than Saban trying a million yard FG against Auburn that got ran back for a TD that cost them a game they should have won. Just because 18 year old kids mess up, dont make it a bad decision.


He should have called a time out then. Someday he'll make a good coach though


----------



## DAWG1419 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> View attachment 965775


If he flops I’ll be very surprised. He’s a once in a lifetime athlete. I have zero respect for him or his family but refuse to let myself get caught up in hoping a teenager fails. Go Dawgs and what a pathetic way to let your son get out of a situation!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 15, 2019)

I told y'all he was gonna flop, like a flounder on a pier deck.


----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 15, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> If he flops I’ll be very surprised. He’s a once in a lifetime athlete. I have zero respect for him or his family but refuse to let myself get caught up in hoping a teenager fails. Go Dawgs and what a pathetic way to let your son get out of a situation!



An "athlete" he may be but that doesn't mean he's got it between the ears to be a Power 5/NFL caliber quarterback. How many have failed at the "next level" after dominating at a lower level.

That having been said, I do not wish failure upon the lad but will not be surprised if he does not succeed.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 15, 2019)

Thinking Fields will get some looks in short yardage or in the red zone where he can muscle his way in from close range..otherwise he's gonna throw plenty of incomplete passes or picks. Keep in mind nobody on D was trying to hurt him yesterday..


----------



## elfiii (Apr 15, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> An "athlete" he may be but that doesn't mean he's got it between the ears to be a Power 5/NFL caliber quarterback. How many have failed at the "next level" after dominating at a lower level.
> 
> That having been said, I do not wish failure upon the lad but will not be surprised if he does not succeed.



I don't know if it's just me or what but it seems like he's missing a key intangible. He's a great athlete and he was a standout HS QB but his next level just doesn't seem "next level" to me. CKS wanted him so maybe he saw something I'm missing. I sure don't see it in his play though.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Apr 15, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Thinking Fields will get some looks in short yardage or in the red zone where he can muscle his way in from close range..otherwise he's gonna throw plenty of incomplete passes or picks. Keep in mind nobody on D was trying to hurt him yesterday..


Yep it was basically flag football. No tackling allowed


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 15, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> An "athlete" he may be but that doesn't mean he's got it between the ears to be a Power 5/NFL caliber quarterback. How many have failed at the "next level" after dominating at a lower level.
> 
> That having been said, I do not wish failure upon the lad but will not be surprised if he does not succeed.


Not going to argue with any of that. Like I said I have zero respect for how it played out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Yep it was basically flag football. No tackling allowed




Isn't that pretty much every game Ohio State plays?


----------



## elfiii (Apr 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Isn't that pretty much every game Ohio State plays?


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 18, 2019)

Word is out that he has failed again to learn the playbook and is struggling.  I hate it, because I hear from his classmates that he is a really good kid, but you have got to put in the work to succeed.  That is what has elevated Fromm from the rest of the pack.  He had Georgia's playbook that was sent to him nearly memorized when he hit campus and he constantly studies.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2019)

And some here thought Fields should have seen more starting time in front of Fromm.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Wish him luck wherever he ends up. He was not going to get much playing time as long as Fromm was there. He was not a Dawg to start with, Dawgs dont quit. Just hope he goes somewhere, that he will not be required to read defenses.





brownceluse said:


> If it’s true........... God speed to the young man! Go Dawgs keep chopping!?





Duff said:


> I don’t blame him. Any kid that is the #1 recruit in the nation has the NFL on their mind. What if it was your kid? Would you want him to sit on the bench for 3 years? That’s also 3 years for CKS to bring in another hotshot # 1 QB that could possibly beat him out after Fromm leaves. As someone else said, you only have one chance to play college ball.
> 
> He and his family’s decision could be the difference in millions of dollars. I’m sure that’s the way they see it anyway. How could you blame them?
> 
> ...



Just three I found in about 5 minutes.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2019)

But we all wished him bad luck. Guarantee you, if I wanted to search long enough, I could find a bunch more.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2019)

Fact is most of us were glad to see him go and we wished him well. I dont know why another team would want a player, who could not compete with a player, that has half the God Given talent that Fields had.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jul 23, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> View attachment 965775


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 23, 2019)

fields has a hard row to hoe


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m sure he will start.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> View attachment 977080



Interpretation: The way QB's have skedaddled out of here the last few months, I'm not about to tell anybody they dont have a chance.  

Plus, not naming a starter for new QB's prior to fall practice is standard operating proceedure


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 23, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> I’m sure he will start.


Maybe. Maybe not. Coach Day will start the player that gives them the best chance to win.


----------



## DannyW (Jul 24, 2019)

If Fields isn't starting at the beginning of the season he will be by the end. I think Day's comments were purely for motivation.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 24, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. Coach Day will start the player that gives them the best chance to win.


I hate it guth, he used the race card one time don’t be surprised if he does it again!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2019)

I’m hearing there’s some internal issues with Fields already. Could be just a rumor.......


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 25, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m hearing there’s some internal issues with Fields already. Could be just a rumor.......


I follow OSU sites closely and just listened to a pod cast and have not heard anything but positive stuff concerning Fields?


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 25, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m hearing there’s some internal issues with Fields already. Could be just a rumor.......


Probably a rumor started by a butthurt dog fan somewhere


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 25, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m hearing there’s some internal issues with Fields already. Could be just a rumor.......



Obviously they arent very "internal".
??


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2019)

Yep, stay tuned looks like some news will be coming out soon.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jul 25, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, stay tuned looks like some news will be coming out soon.


? ??


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 26, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I follow OSU sites closely and just listened to a pod cast and have not heard anything but positive stuff concerning Fields?



That was all we heard early on too.

Jus' say'n


----------



## elfiii (Jul 26, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, stay tuned looks like some news will be coming out soon.



Drama at tOSU? Say it ain't so Joe!


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 26, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Drama at tOSU? Say it ain't so Joe!


I haven't heard. I did read that a sophomore 5* linebacker at Bama is not enrolled in school anymore


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 26, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Drama at tOSU? Say it ain't so Joe!


Yea anytime someone sneezes at OSU its reported.lol
25 major schools reported minor violations this month but OSU is the only one that had a story or two reported by espin and another site.
Espins money child(sec) will never get reported on like OSU does. You see it with any news about OSU. 

Look no further than LSU. Reported that booster gave thousands and thousands of dollars to recruits and espin reports it for a day then says will wait and see how investigation goes before reporting further. Can you imagine if that was reported at OSU, it would be nightly coverage and espin would be camped out in Columbus and everyone knows it. 
Ok got that off my chest!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2019)

It’s sounding like felony charges will be present...... With a lawsuit to follow.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 26, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> It’s sounding like felony charges will be present...... With a lawsuit to follow.


With yalls track record this offseason you might wanna hush. Gonna be a dog in the news next week.??


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> With yalls track record this offseason you might wanna hush. Gonna be a dog in the news next week.??


I’m not worried about that. I’m more worried about Kirby taking the team to jump off the high dive....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 26, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m not worried about that. I’m more worried about Kirby taking the team to jump off the high dive....


? he knows them boys cant swim


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> With yalls track record this offseason you might wanna hush. Gonna be a dog in the news next week.??


This.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> This.


Ghetto thug


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Ghetto thug


Sushi thug


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 28, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m not worried about that. I’m more worried about Kirby taking the team to jump off the high dive....


https://www.dawgnation.com/football/kirby-smart-slip-n-slide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 28, 2019)

Maybe the Kirbster is scared of heights?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jul 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe the Kirbster is scared of heights?


He's scaret. Richt wasn't scaret


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/kirby-smart-slip-n-slide


This is perfectly fine. This was for recruits!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> This is perfectly fine. This was for recruits!


Yes it was and there were 11 5*'s in the bunch. Hoping we get two or three of them.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jul 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Yes it was and there were 11 5*'s in the bunch. Hoping we get two or three of them.


Naw we get em all bo$$


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2019)

Fields news will break soon.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 28, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Fields news will break soon.....



Seems you were right about the rumors. Dog faithful wont be happy with this!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Seems you were right about the rumors. Dog faithful wont be happy with this!


Dog faithful having nothing to worry about.... Silly thug!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 29, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dog faithful having nothing to worry about.... Silly thug!



There will be some upset ones if the rumors are true! Charlie may quit watching football


----------



## TinKnocker (Jul 29, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Fields news will break soon.....


Just tell us the rumor and end the suspense now please. If the “breaking news” doesn’t confirm your rumors, we won’t hold it against you. Promise.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Seems you were right about the rumors. Dog faithful wont be happy with this!



Brown, I am afraid the rumors are correct. We will only be getting five 5*'s this week instead of 8.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 29, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Brown, I am afraid the rumors are correct. We will only be getting five 5*'s this week instead of 8.


6 if you count the return of Fields


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2019)

Richt 2.0 in the process


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> There will be some upset ones if the rumors are true! Charlie may quit watching football


Charlie would never quit watching the Dawgs!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 11, 2020)

Rumor has it the portal is fixing to get busy!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2020)

ddavis1120 said:


> Rumor has it the portal is fixing to get busy!



Why is that?


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 11, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why is that?



https://www.espn.com/college-footba...5/acc-sec-say-football-plans-remain-unchanged


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2020)

ddavis1120 said:


> Rumor has it the portal is fixing to get busy!



Too close to the start of the season to allow them to transfer and getting a player up to speed with a new team would not be reasonable.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't believe you can use the portal twice under current rules. Right?


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 12, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> I don't believe you can use the portal twice under current rules. Right?


I think you can only use it once without sanctions


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 12, 2020)

With his atty he could change yearly. His next stop could be the pros.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 12, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> With his atty he could change yearly. His next stop could be the pros.


Yeah, if all conferences shift to a spring makeup schedule I would say we have seen Lawrence and Fields play their final CFB games already.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 30, 2020)

https://www.outkick.com/justin-fields-spotted-at-uga-scrimmage/


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 30, 2020)

Saw that. He shoulda stayed.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh the Karma.... 

Couldn’t beat out Fromm and now he can’t play football cause he transferred to the land of Liberals...


----------



## Doghunter11 (Aug 30, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh the Karma....
> 
> Couldn’t beat out Fromm and now he can’t play football cause he transferred to the land of Liberals...


Not much karma in knowing he’s going to sign a paper and make a couple million regardless of what happens this year. If anything I get he’s glad he left and got to play last year or he would be forced to stay in college another year and hope to play


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 30, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> Not much karma in knowing he’s going to sign a paper and make a couple million regardless of what happens this year. If anything I get he’s glad he left and got to play last year or he would be forced to stay in college another year and hope to play


He’s so glad he left that he’s back at UGA practices.....


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Aug 30, 2020)

Now he's going to end up with the same amount of championships he'd have had he stayed at Gawga


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> He’s so glad he left that he’s back at UGA practices.....



Had to be a distraction to have him at a practice.   Don't believe Kirby should have allowed him to be there.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had to be a distraction to have him at a practice.   Don't believe Kirby should have allowed him to be there.



I was thinking the same. What with everybody's knickers in a twist over the 'rona not sure it was a good idea to expose the team to another potential source of infection.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 31, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> He’s so glad he left that he’s back at UGA practices.....


Hes getting ready to get payed because he left the pups. He knows he made the right decision!!!! If he had stayed at uga he would have stood on the sidelines watching someone else lead that team nowhere last year because of Kirbys great QB instincts!

How you been doing Slayer? Catching any fish?


----------



## Doghunter11 (Aug 31, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> He’s so glad he left that he’s back at UGA practices.....


Don’t get me wrong I don’t like the kid for what he did but if I was in his place I would try to go practice anywhere I could. Had he stayed at Ga, good chance he’s not signing a million dollar contract on signing day. I don’t call that getting karma


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> How you been doing Slayer? Catching any fish?


Good brother! And heck no, that switch has been flipped... I’m getting ready to sling some arrows!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 31, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Hes getting ready to get payed



Waiting with bated breath on the September update! 

Can't wait to hear who the best ping pong player is and who won the badminton tournament .

Honestly, would like to hear how you think this plays out?  If the SEC, ACC and the high schools up north can pull it off; some chancellors and presidents are going to be on the hot seat I would think.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 31, 2020)

ddavis1120 said:


> Waiting with bated breath on the September update!
> 
> Can't wait to hear who the best ping pong player is and who won the badminton tournament .
> 
> Honestly, would like to hear how you think this plays out?  If the SEC, ACC and the high schools up north can pull it off; some chancellors and presidents are going to be on the hot seat I would think.


Yea I'm disgusted!!! This is one of the best OSU teams in awhile and it appears they have been grounded by liberal thugs. I can't hardly think about it. Ohio HS teams are already playing but no to dangerous for the BIG to play. Just ridiculous!!!!.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 31, 2020)

Great looking deer Slayer. I'm headed to GA this weekend to mow and take care of feeders. I'm in the hunting mode now as well. Here is a few we have on cameras


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## across the river (Aug 31, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> I don't believe you can use the portal twice under current rules. Right?



You can transfer as many times as you want until you run out of eligibility.  The one year "penalty" is what prevents most people from doing it more than once. If you didn't win an appeal, you would have to use five years to play three, and that just makes no sense for most kids.   Had Fields graduated this year, he could transfer freely and play somewhere else this year.  He hasn't graduated, and it is highly doubtful he could win another appeal to gain immediately eligibility, although with the NCAA, who knows?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Great looking deer Slayer. I'm headed to GA this weekend to mow and take care of feeders. I'm in the hunting mode now as well. Here is a few we have on camerasView attachment 1036410View attachment 1036411View attachment 1036412View attachment 1036413



The heck with football season! I’ll upload more tomorrow!

Kill em boy! You got some nice ones too!

Mom flies on the 12th... I got dog sitters already lined up. We were eating breakfast on Saturday and I informed Mrs.Slayer that my boy, Logan may miss Monday & Tuesday cause we’ll be hunting.

She scoffed....

Told her not to plan vacation trips with her Mom during hunting season..

Her reply... you can only check him out 5 times a season (her rule).. make it worth while. Looked at my boy and said, “sucks to be you”... “you’re giving up half of that for me to bow hunt”...

Lil Slayer didn’t like that... that’s not fair...

He’s still waiting on his mount from last year...  



He doesn’t realize Dad can check him out all the time...

I’ll take care of Momma. She knows we hunt and fish... Especially when Dad sees a weather pattern...


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 1, 2020)

Lol my Dad did that with me and I did the same with my boys. They are 24 and 21 now. Awesome memories and it didn't hurt them a bit to miss a little school to hang with Dad and hunt. 

Thats a handsome young man and a great pic. The smile on his face makes a Dad proud!


----------

